# Game Thread, Wizards vs Bulls, 7:30 WGN, Dec 2.



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Washington Wizards will look to avoid a club-record eighth straight road loss to start a season when they play the Chicago Bulls at the United Center on Saturday.
> 
> Washington has lost its last four regular-season games at Chicago. It did win 112-110 at the United Center in Game 5 in the first round of the Eastern Conference playoffs on May 4, 2005. The Wizards have not won there in the regular season road since a 99-74 victory on Oct. 29, 2003.
> 
> ...


Stats for the teams here: http://www.nba.com/games/20061202/WASCHI/preview.html

I tried copying them using that nice new edit function, but the copy clashed BBB net. 

I'm going to be in Chicago today, but not at the game! Maybe I'll see Gilber Arenas walking around downtown looking at all the christmas decorations.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Is this a Superstation game? Hope so, usually they are on Saturdays.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

What networks are televising this?


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

I would never wish an illness on him, but is anyone else kinda hoping Malik is unavailable again tonight? I thought we played pretty well with Sweetney and Tyrus in the game last night.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Is this a Superstation game? Hope so, usually they are on Saturdays.


Yes it is. :cheers:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Washington is 0-7 on the road. No excuse for us to not win.

I expect a big game from Gordon. He's been great at home this season.

Bulls 102
Wizards 91


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

K.C. doing pregame with Dan Roan. He has some good thoughts. I'd like to see him on TV more.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

nm.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

so far so good. 5-2 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

11-4 bulls. Looking good early


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

13-8 Bulls Deng for two and the foul. 

fta missed


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

look at Big Ben! 6 pts


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

It's nice to see some offensive spark for once.

Wow Andres just got stuffed, and Arenas hit another 3. Getting hot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon Rules.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

36-26 bulls. Nocioni has 12!

Bulls 60% Washington 41%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noc is on fire! 15 pts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hot Damn! Noc with 18.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wow Noch is balling.
The team's looking pretty good, the D could stand to tighten up some, but that's about my only complaint so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice shot by TT 46-30


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

48-31 bulls! 

Bulls 67% (71% in threes) to 39% by wash


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That jump hook TT made is the first time I've seen him make an NBA caliber move. So weird to see him look in control for once.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT for two again!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Another nice move from TT! A little wild, but it went in.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

"If they ever make a poster of Brendan Haywood....that might be the shot."
:laugh:

TT can take comfort in the fact that that will never happen.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for three!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OMG Gordon has 15. 21 pt lead


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Gordon for three!!


Gordon Rules


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

58-35 bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am enjoying the hell out of this game far


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

62-44 ht. 

Nocioni 20 gordon 17 deng 10


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I hate when Kirk is in his "I am going to fill up my share of shot attemp" mode.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Awesome display for the first half.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Some selfish play from Kirk to close that 1st half.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hinrich having a crappy game -- took the team out of the flow they had.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kirk did miss a lot of shots at the end.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Whatever Nocioni has been eating, he should keep eating.
Deng is the North Star of this team -- steady and in the right place on both ends of the floor.
TT had a nice rotation.

A jump-shooting team can look unbeatable when the 3s are falling.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

My first half comments...

Big Ben had a couple of very nice moves to the basket in that 1st quarter. He almost pulled off the amazing baseline drop-step he converted on Jermaine O'Neal earlier in the season, but he got fouled by Etan and the refs missed it. :thumbdown: 

More Sweets & Tyrus, less PJ & Malik = Good. 

Harvey Grant sighting behind the Wizards bench. Is he a coach now? 

Hinrich taking the shot at the end of the half with 5 seconds still left on the clock = dumb.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

hmmm glad we're up 18 even with Kirk going into pop-a-shot mode at the end.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

One other note on Ben Wallace - He's fronting for a change in the post defense


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow! nice drive by Wallace


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace is looking more and more like the guy we wanted to sign.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for two.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

70-44 bulls.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

wee! 26 point lead...even we will have trouble blowing this.

oops. that's a hex if I've ever seen one. :lol:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

There goes the game duhon has 4 fouls.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

freaking sweet break off the missed FT there. Splendid ball movement.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

74-46 bulls.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Four on Duhon. All yeah!!! Thabo's going to get some burn -- and this is the tupe of game which we're not in risk of his mistakes costing us.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Gordon took 4 or 5 steps there.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Nice play-by-play TBF.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Gordon gets away with the travel AND offensive foul on the same play. 

:yay:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Godon Rules


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Gordon took 4 or 5 steps there.


sssshhhhhhhh. LOL


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4 fouls on Andres. TT in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Look at TT board


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

only 5 TOs so far! Not bad at all.

edit: oops, a 6th was committed as I posted.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Tyrus!!! $ offensive rebounds!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Keep shooting, kirk. The lead does appear to be safe enough.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wowm what a great game to bottle and repeat.


TT and all players looking so good.


Give Thabo and TT and Sweets some major burn tonight.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

the rooks are doing well with their PT. nice to see.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

thabo and Deng putting on a show!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Sefolosha with a great pass.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Great chance to play the kids tonight.

Not so great for my fantasy team which features Arenas.

Roger Mason Jr sighting!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

i wish i hadn't let my gf change the channel a few minutes ago. the boxscore is saying i'm missing a clinic being put on against the Wiz.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Eddy Curry Update - 24pts 10 Rbds scored NY's last 10 pts


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hinrich freezing out Thabo on offense -- not so cool. There's been more than a couple of times he should have passed the ball in transition but dribbled instead. The rooks have enough to worry about with the refs, etc. to not have pressure from their teammates.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Sorry to bring up Curry again, but damn, he's really carrying the Knicks. 13 straight 4th quarter points, 27 pts over all


It's 6th straight 20+ game. They are feeding him tonight and he's delivering. 

Result - Still the same - Knicks loooooooooooooooooose. 

Still, Eddy delivered.

I'm gonna make a prediction - Eddy Curry will be an all-star this year.

NY Media will make it happen, as his play is definitely better this year


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Was that Sweetney? LOL


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Was that Sweetney? LOL


Sweets scoring over Lang in slow-mo reminded me of Big Momma's House. 

:lol:


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

How sad is it that we average big crowds and the most pumped up they ever get is for some damn Big Mac. Fitting that Sweetney sealed the deal


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> How sad is it that we average big crowds and the most pumped up they ever get is for some damn Big Mac. Fitting that Sweetney sealed the deal


I knew he would sink them both when Big Macs were on the line. :clown:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SALO said:


> Sweets scoring over Lang in slow-mo reminded me of Big Momma's House.
> 
> :lol:


That was one funny movie


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

amazing what a few wins (even ugly ones) can do for a team's confidence.

51% shooting
28 assists vs. 8 TOs.
seems like everyone's gotten in on the fun, too.

or is the Wiz D just...that bad? :lol:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Wiz making a furious run!! They're gonna make it...er..respectable if we don't watch out!


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

They just showed a replay of the Bulls hitting a big shot earlier in the game and a kid held up a sign with a picture of Wayne Larrivee and the word *DAGGER* underneath his face. Classic. :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OMG OMG nuff said


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm glad we kicked their ***. Had this game been close the refs would've never let us win. For the 2nd straight night our opponent shot 40+ FTs against us and at least 1/4 of those calls were BS, IMO.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

When I read the post about Sweets and the big macs, I couldn't stop laughing. LMAO!!!

I seriously think that as good as the Heat game was, this was our best game all around. Everyone did what they were supposed to do.

Now if only we could close out our games better. I don't understand why we still get all agressive and make fouls with 2 or 1 minutes left. It really pisses me off and all signs point to bad coaching. I have haunting memories of last night's game and how we almost blew it.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Regardless if the Wiz' D is that bad or we win against teams like NY, A W is a W & this could only help the team in their confidence. Great Game overall, a Viktor sighting as well.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> I'm glad we kicked their ***. Had this game been close the refs would've never let us win. For the 2nd straight night our opponent shot 40+ FTs against us and at least 1/4 of those calls were BS, IMO.


It appears that when we're "aggressive" we get quite a few fouls called against us. Flip side, when we're not "aggressive" then we are matadors on defense. I say stay agressive and to hell with the refs. As long as we win, who cares how many fouls they call against us. I'd rather have a team beat me from the charity stripe than from walking all over me on the court.

It's immasculating.

I need a bubble bath!


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Saw the whole game.

Great effort,we really out played the wiz from the jump.

they had no life at all and we where still pretty hot from last night.

both bens looked very active,and even big ben score some early baskets.little ben though was hott.

noc too was still hot,kirk not so hot,but not needed.

deng alway consistant,and put up solid number's,i think he's really coming into his own and will be a solid pro for year's.

last,i still hate how ref's officate us,it's slightly better,but it's just very annoying to see other team's get away with contact that we can never even dream of getting away.just very frustrating to watch esp when u have a def minded team,i could imagine how the player's feel.still great game,was close only because of the ft's shooting by the wiz which was the only bright spot i saw from them.Still take away some of those attempt's we win by 30.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I'm a big Gordon fan, but he played pretty badly in garbage time at point guard. 

I'm glad Tyrus showed something tonight.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It was great to get home, turn on the score, and see we had a 29 point lead. Made my poor, tired feet feel much better. :yay: 


Loved that Tyrus dunk at the end.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

W4


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Really a great all-around team effort. This was only the 3rd game I've seen, and it was a pleasure to watch from start to finish. 

Like I said yesterday, that road win against the Hornets wasn't pretty, but it was a big win; it really gets us off on the right foot for our big homestand. 

Suddenly (and not surprisingly to anyone who monitored our schedule), we're looking really promising for a surge in the standings. So screw all those paid professional analysts who ignored what an uphill battle we've had until now! We're 7-9, and the next 11 games are ALL very winnable. I really think we could go 8-3 and finish December several games over .500.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> I'm a big Gordon fan, but he played pretty badly in garbage time at point guard.


More than the wide open misses(which somewhat ruinned his terrific FG%) I was pretty disappointed to see him struggle so much to get Sweetney the ball in the post. Now I love BG but he's no PG. Don't know Y Skiles didn't try Thabo at point in garbage time.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

On nights like this I really feel like Tyrus will be averaging 30 MPG by the end of the season. Hard to say if he's more effective at this point but it's a lot more exciting to watch his highlight reel dunks than Malik Allen's 15 foot jumpers.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

How did the rookies look. Could someone break it down. What have they improved upon? Do you think they will play more minutes as the year progresses? I hope we get some more blowouts against inferior competition. Hopefully get the rookies more PT and confidence.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

ViciousFlogging said:


> amazing what a few wins (even ugly ones) can do for a team's confidence.
> 
> 51% shooting
> 28 assists vs. 8 TOs.
> ...


Like someone said before. WINS...CURE....EVERYTHING!!!
:yay: :yay: :yay: 

It's true, and everything that's happened in November has pretty much been erased for now. This team is headed in a good direction, and it's good to see we're winning again.

GO BULLS!!! (Winning matters most, and keep it up!!) :cheers:


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Great game. Pretty consistent efforts from everyone. I agree that it was our best win of the season. 

Couple of thoughts:
Gordon scored the most points, but I felt Nocioni was far more impactful on offense. His shooting in the first half propelled us ahead, and they never got that close thereafter. 

Nights like these make me hopeful that our two rookies can be regular rotation players by the end of the season. Aside from the Miami game, this is the first time I've seen Tyrus play well in a game. Also liked that Skiles kept him in after he got a foul real quick in the game. He looked pretty settled in, and displayed a nice instinct for just being around the ball at the right time and making plays. 

Ben Wallace is a strange offensive player. He's got most of the skills you'd want in a center, but he just can't make shots to save his life. 

The schedule looks pretty easy for the foreseeable future, so, hopefully, we can really start to develop some forward momentum and get back on track.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> How did the rookies look. Could someone break it down. What have they improved upon? Do you think they will play more minutes as the year progresses? I hope we get some more blowouts against inferior competition. Hopefully get the rookies more PT and confidence.


Thabo doesn't put up great numbers but he's solid and seems to know where the ball should be. He's like a less polished, half-foot taller Duhon right now.

Thomas was pretty good. He had two post moves that scored. He was really active on the offensive glass. Had a nice feed to Deng too. He struggled a bit defending on the perimeter, but that was against smaller players. He obviously needs to get stronger -- he got battered around under the basket a bit -- but he's not timid. All in all, the Bulls would probably sign for this kind of performance from Thomas for the rest of the season.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Agreed. Pretty good games from the rooks.



TripleDouble said:


> Thomas was pretty good. He had two post moves that scored.


I will say the 720 degree fadeaway from the post is not something you see every day.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

can anyone post that on youtube? i would like to see that.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Wynn said:


> The Bull will never lose another game.


Hope you have this copied to your clip-board, because you may need it a lot this month.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Would anyone be so kind to post some highlights or point me in direction of highlights other than nba.com?


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> How did the rookies look. Could someone break it down. What have they improved upon? Do you think they will play more minutes as the year progresses? I hope we get some more blowouts against inferior competition. Hopefully get the rookies more PT and confidence.


Tyrus Thomas

Negatives
- Made another dumb goal-tending play late in the game, but when they showed it again in slow-motion it demonstrated how freakishly high he gets up. His hand seemed to extend over the square of the backboard on the play. 

- Had one of his trademark "out of control drives to the hoop" resulting in an offensive foul. 

- Took one of the ugliest turnaround jumpers you'll ever see, but luckily for him it went in (off glass). 

- Picked up an offensive rebound, went back up with it, got hammered (no call, bench was furious) and once again seemed to get injured. He was holding his forearm/wrist? for a couple of minutes after that play. 

Positives
- Was a rebounding machine. Not only does he have the hops but he actually fights for good position down there and just seems to have a knack for when to jump. 

- Made two buckets with his back to the basket, the first one was solid, the second one was pure luck (mentioned above in the negatives part). 

- Didn't seem so out of control this game. Actually made a great pass to Deng under the hoop which the announcers claimed he wouldn't have made that play a few games ago. 

- When he got pulled late in the 1st half the entire bench got up to congratulate him for his solid play. That was nice to see. It was also nice to see Skiles leave him in the game for extended minutes for a change. 

Thabo
Didn't play that much, but I was impressed with him. When he catches the ball he usually does a little pump fake to get the defender to commit, then he dribbles past him and takes an uncontested jumper. Little things like that show how smooth he can be sometimes. Used his length well on the defensive end and on the boards. Gordon did most of the ball-handling when the two were in the game together (and boy did Gordon suck at running the point). 

Both rookies looked good. 

:yay:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

As per Gordon running the point at the end: there must have been a small tiff after yesterday's game concerning Thabo waiving off Gordon and bringing the ball up the court himself. Hinrich seemed to be freezing out Thabo in transition; strange to say the least. Didn't look like anything serious -- I'm sure just taking the rook through the paces -- but it's too bad. Thabo's skills are built for point guard at this point in his career, and I wish Skiles, and his teammates for that matter, would let him showcase those abilities.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Hinrich seemed to be freezing out Thabo in transition


I didn't see that. I did see a nice touch pass from Hinrich to Thabo for a lay up in transition.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I saw it most particularly on a long rebound Hinrich grabbed on the far side of the court (from the camera angle). Thabo was streaking along the side of the court near the half court and Hinrich looked at him and didn't feed him the ball. That's a pass Hinrich always makes. 

I also saw it happen on offense a couple of plays; times when Hinrich and Gordon would usually swing the ball, but didn't. But when Thabo fed Gordon for that three mid-way through the fourth, he came over gave Thabo one of those all good high fives. I'm hyper-analyzing; but I think we know these players well enough to know their tendencies, and when the always make a certain pass, but don't, it sticks out.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> Sorry to bring up Curry again, but damn, he's really carrying the Knicks. 13 straight 4th quarter points, 27 pts over all
> 
> I'm gonna make a prediction - Eddy Curry will be an all-star this year.


Knicks 0-4 when Eddy leads them in scoring. Allstar? 

Shaq, JO, Howard, Okafor, Bosh, Rasheed, Big Ben, Jamison


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Didn't get to see the game (watching games on WGN for me is nearly impossible, as for some reason, the feed is always INCREDIBLY snowy)...but sounds like we were hitting on all cylinders. Only two games away from .500 and a four game winning streak...good deal.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

SALO said:


> Tyrus Thomas...
> :yay:


Thanks a lot for the great breakdown.


----------

